# Yippee! No more trips to Wal*Mart for ammo. Price hike upward.



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

What's up with rising ammo prices? I only visit Wal Mart for 9mm ammo. The price has jumped up to $14.56 for the 100 round box of WWB. Trying to save money, I was going there when the local gunstore raised the price of CCI Blazer to $6.99 per 50. Now, in comparison, his price for 100 at $13.98 is cheaper. Oh well, I don't like Wal Mart anyway. So much for them having cheap prices.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

There was a warning somewhere on the net that ammo prices will be going up in 2007. I think it's all about metal material costs.

I bought tons of WalMart ammo back in December...now I'm running out.:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> I think it's all about metal material costs.


You've hit the nail on the head. Supply and demand my friend.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> What's up with rising ammo prices? I only visit Wal Mart for 9mm ammo. The price has jumped up to $14.56 for the 100 round box of WWB. Trying to save money, I was going there when the local gunstore raised the price of CCI Blazer to $6.99 per 50. Now, in comparison, his price for 100 at $13.98 is cheaper. Oh well, I don't like Wal Mart anyway. So much for them having cheap prices.


My local gun store told me that ammo prices are going up. They are working out a deal right now that will get them stocked for the whole year so they can provide the same prices they currently offer (or close to it)...

Just wait though...soon enough, your gun store will raise the price as well.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> Just wait though...soon enough, your gun store will raise the price as well.


They did this past summer. The CCI Blazer for $6.99 was $5.99. That was the reason for checking Wal Mart prices. I'm glad I don't shoot 45's.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

lean to reload. It's not that hard, it's fun and stress free. I have even stopped buying 9mm ammo because of the prices. I was able to pick up a couple hundred rounds of once fired 9mm brass at the range today. I'll reload them tonight and will have 100 rounds for around 7 dollars and most important, I will have fun doing it. One more thing, when you shoot your first reload you will say to yourself "this is what it's all about"


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

> I think it's all about metal material costs.


Now that China has taken over much of the industry. Can't ignore foreign industry taking over.

Wal-mart will have to nearly double the current price of their Winchester value packs to make it just as expensive to buy from the closest gun shops.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

In the past week, I've bought 1500 rds or better of 9mm. In the next few weeks, I'll probably buy another 1 - 2000. If I'm going to shoot it, I'd probably better buy a year's worth now. Sigh...I really don't have the time to reload.


----------



## Mousegunner (Nov 12, 2006)

*Feb. 19 is "Buy More Ammo Day"*

Feb. 19th is the "official" Buy More Ammo Day.

http://www.mouseguns.com/bmaday.htm


----------



## SauerAttitude (Jan 17, 2007)

I was told by a factory gun rep last year that ammo was going up for two reasons; 
1) Ammo manufactures were putting most of their energy into making military stock.
2) The Government would allow gun manufacturers to continue to build and sell us guns but we can't have the ammo to use them. The first step was to make it to expensive, then make it illegal
I think this is BS, but who knows :smt1099


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

tharmer said:


> In the past week, I've bought 1500 rds or better of 9mm. In the next few weeks, I'll probably buy another 1 - 2000. If I'm going to shoot it, I'd probably better buy a year's worth now. Sigh...I really don't have the time to reload.


I have a friend that loves reloading that does mine for me. I dont really have a place to set up to do it. So i pay him a little to do it for me so he makes a couple bucks and i still save a couple bucks. Right now he has about 1100 spent 45 caseings of mine to work on lol.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SauerAttitude said:


> I was told by a factory gun rep last year that ammo was going up for two reasons;
> 1) Ammo manufactures were putting most of their energy into making military stock.
> 2) The Government would allow gun manufacturers to continue to build and sell us guns but we can't have the ammo to use them. The first step was to make it to expensive, then make it illegal
> I think this is BS, but who knows :smt1099


Rule # 1 when dealing with a sales rep: 90% they are talking out their asses and have no idea what they are saying, nor will they remember what they said later.

Rule # 2 when dealing with a sales rep: Remember rule #1.

No offense to the 10% that actually know their product and their market.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I just bought 100 rounds of Winchester 115gr FMJ from Wally World for $14.56 or so like you stated. The 50 round boxes are lke $7.96 or something.

Being that I am new to bullets, that seems like a good deal to me. 

One gun store sells that same bullets for $13.99 per 50 and the overpriced gun store sells them for over $16.99 per 50. I hate that store, but their selection is second to none in Charlotte.

Once Wal-Mart stops carrying ammo, I will have to buy online as I cannot EVER spend $17 on a box of 9mm FMJ.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Once Wal-Mart stops carrying ammo, I will have to buy online as I cannot EVER spend $17 on a box of 9mm FMJ.


Just remember that a lot of the time shipping charges from online dealers (some are absolutely ridiculous) negate any savings you think you're getting; even when compared to "high" local prices. Shop online wisely.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Todd said:


> Just remember that a lot of the time shipping charges from online dealers (some are absolutely ridiculous) negate any savings you think you're getting; even when compared to "high" local prices. Shop online wisely.


Well, if you buy a single box, shipping hurts...but if you go to www.the-armory.com, you can buy 500 rounds of 9mm Winchester 115gr (same ammo I just bought) for $80 plus $12.34 shipping.

That comes out to $9.29 per box of 50...which is just a little more than you would pay at Wal-Mart with sales tax...I think $8.60 is what you pay per 50 at Wal-Mart with 8% sales tax...

For now, I will buy from Wal-Mart, but one day, I will be forced to buy online.


----------



## mw03 (Dec 25, 2006)

i bought several boxes of 50 count monarch 9mm brass for $5.88 this weekend at Academy Sports and Outdoors in Dallas.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought 100 rounds of CCI 9mm Blazer at Academy this past Sat too.

I shot 100 rounds thru my PS90 and 100 thru my USPc. I used 2 boxes of what I had at home to rotate the old stock out, and then I bought two boxes to replace it on the drive back home.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Even with the price hike, its still cheaper than everywhere else...atleast in my area.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Checkout Fiocchi*

http://www.fiocchiusa.com/cat_centerfire.php

If you can find this Ammo. at a local store give it a go.:smt023


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Ya gotta figure that with a war going on and all, the cost of materiel the military uses is going to go up for us.
Uncle Sam buys entire production runs!!
Of course there is going to be a shortage for us!!
That means 9mm, .223, and 7.62 (we supply the Iraqis with ammo for their AK-47s) is going to be in short supply!!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I went to 4 different Walmarts in my area, and none of them had .380, WTF?!


Had to go to Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

Expect the prices for reloading presses and supplies to follow suit.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

SauerAttitude said:


> I was told by a factory gun rep last year that ammo was going up for two reasons;
> 1) Ammo manufactures were putting most of their energy into making military stock.
> 2) The Government would allow gun manufacturers to continue to build and sell us guns but we can't have the ammo to use them. The first step was to make it to expensive, then make it illegal
> I think this is BS, but who knows :smt1099


This is conspiratorial BS. It reminds me of the belief that the government was promoting the production and distribution of drugs to justify the imprisonment of minorities. Prices are rising because China and India are becoming economic powerhouses and are competing on the global market for brass and other materials used to make ammo, not to mention normal inflation.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems to me Academy has the best 9MM price right now. Over the weekend I bought 1000 rounds of CCI Blazer for $123.19 out the door, and 1000 rounds of Monarch Brass for $126.87 out the door. Would have bought all Monarch, but had no experience with it.

Anyone found a better price after freight and/or tax is included?


----------

